# Best Laptop brand?



## PlanetMyHero (Jun 1, 2013)

What's the Best Laptop Brand?










Please vote


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 1, 2013)

No Asus? No MSI? No Origin? No Alienware? ... So many others missing...


----------



## SpringWater (Jun 1, 2013)

Hp winning, really?


----------



## ABenz99 (Jun 1, 2013)

I would actually go with hp, my friend has an hp pavilion and it is very powerful.  Asus is also a good brand.  I would go for anything besides Apple, because they are overpriced, and can't be repaired or customized easily.  I have a Lenovo right now, but I wouldn't recommend it, it has had a lot of problems in the past, and the tech support is terrible.


----------



## tremmor (Jun 1, 2013)

depends on what its used for. School, home and general. Or work and say engineering.


----------



## SpringWater (Jun 1, 2013)

I have 3 hp laptops and they're all crap, they overheat and they are really loud, I personally think toshiba is the way to go, their laptops are pretty thick and heavy but holy crap these things have really nice cooling and they are really durable.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 2, 2013)

Honestly my Asus G75 was the best laptop i've ever had.. threw 2 ssd's in it and the thing you'd swear wasnt on..its so quiet.


----------



## tremmor (Jun 2, 2013)

Have Asus Eee now. use for general use and on the road. its a netbook. Had a toshiba 17" i gave away to my kids. works fine. Had a Dell with 9 pin serial port i had to have. Working on phase shift devices, PLC's etc. i don't know of any of them except dell that has a 9 pin serial port for programming old but not yet obsolete electronics. USB to serial will not work with this equipment. Many companys still use it. when it die's then they will update. (the smaller shops).


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't vote because not one computer brand is best. It all depends on use and budget.

Consumer HP's are garbage. Business grade elitebooks are way better quality.
ASUS makes nice machines.
Toshiba is eh.
Dell is good bang for the buck. Though I also prefer their business line Latitude and Precision models over any of their other models.
Vaio's are overpriced crap.
Apple wins for durability and longevity, but their hardware is way too expensive.


----------



## Virssagòn (Jun 2, 2013)

Asus and toshiba.
But also Acer gets my attention.


----------



## spirit (Jun 2, 2013)

I had two IBMs, both used and wearing many miles when I got them. They were tough machines, but I'm not sure if I'd buy a new one now (since Lenovo now make IBM's ThinkPads).

I think I'd probably buy a Dell or an ASUS actually if I wanted a laptop.


----------



## dannajwemy (Jun 2, 2013)

It's Sony for me. Been using one for years now.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 2, 2013)

spirit said:


> I had two IBMs, both used and wearing many miles when I got them. They were tough machines, but I'm not sure if I'd buy a new one now (since Lenovo now make IBM's ThinkPads).



Why would the fact that Lenovo now makes the Thinkpad stop you from buying one? They're still just as beefy and durable as when IBM was making them.


----------



## spynoodle (Jun 2, 2013)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I can't vote because not one computer brand is best. It all depends on use and budget.
> 
> Consumer HP's are garbage. Business grade elitebooks are way better quality.
> ASUS makes nice machines.
> ...



^This. If Asus were in the poll, it would definitely get my vote. However, given the poll's options, I'll go with Dell; my Latitude D410 has been pretty good for me. The Inspirons have always felt pretty cheap, but the Latitudes are generally solid. All the brands have a range of quality, though; one rule of thumb is to always go for quality over performance at a given price point. A Sandy/Ivy Bridge Pentium will be perfectly fast for any normal needs.


----------



## spirit (Jun 2, 2013)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why would the fact that Lenovo now makes the Thinkpad stop you from buying one? They're still just as beefy and durable as when IBM was making them.



Are they? I thought they had gone downhill a bit?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 2, 2013)

spirit said:


> Are they? I thought they had gone downhill a bit?



Nope. They're still basically the same. I don't care for Lenovo's consumer machines myself.


----------



## spirit (Jun 2, 2013)

Ah right ok, well then I'd probably consider them. 

But I'd still probably end up with a Dell or ASUS.


----------



## spynoodle (Jun 2, 2013)

spirit said:


> Are they? I thought they had gone downhill a bit?



I think it depends on the model. An organization near where I live bought a whole bunch of Thinkpad Edges, and they look to be built pretty poorly; the whole top screen assembly flexes far too easily, and the keyboard is shaped in a way that makes it awful to use. However, I think that it's a low-end model, so I can't really use it to judge the higher-end Thinkpads.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jun 2, 2013)

tremmor said:


> Have Asus Eee now. use for general use and on the road. its a netbook. Had a toshiba 17" i gave away to my kids. works fine. Had a Dell with 9 pin serial port i had to have. Working on phase shift devices, PLC's etc. i don't know of any of them except dell that has a 9 pin serial port for programming old but not yet obsolete electronics. USB to serial will not work with this equipment. Many companys still use it. when it die's then they will update. (the smaller shops).



you would be suprised how much that stuff is still used in the big boys shops too. If it isnt broke it doesnt get replaced  Replacing costs lots of money and labor...


----------



## DMGrier (Jun 2, 2013)

Can someone revise the poll? there are to many brands missing, I will vote once Samsung and Asus are added. Poll's are useless without all options available.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 2, 2013)

DMGrier said:


> Can someone revise the poll? there are to many brands missing, I will vote once Samsung and Asus are added. Poll's are useless without all options available.



No, the poll cannot be modified unless a new thread and poll are created.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 2, 2013)

Options can be added but that's about it.  But to get an accurate poll, it should be redone from scratch.


----------



## DMGrier (Jun 2, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> Options can be added but that's about it.  But to get an accurate poll, it should be redone from scratch.



Yeah I agree  the pole should be redone with more manufactures.


----------



## SpringWater (Jun 3, 2013)

HP Elitebooks are funny devices, they pack a lot of powerful components into them and they are pretty much bullet proof but they don't have proper cooling so playing any video game makes them immediately shut down. That's my own experience with my elitebook .


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 3, 2013)

SpringWater said:


> HP Elitebooks are funny devices, they pack a lot of powerful components into them and they are pretty much bullet proof but they don't have proper cooling so playing any video game makes them immediately shut down. That's my own experience with my elitebook .



We got some 8530p's we sell at work (They have an i5 and the NVS graphics card) and I think they're fantastic! Haven't gamed on one myself though.


----------



## elevatorfan7072 (Jun 3, 2013)

Laquer Head said:


> No Asus? No MSI? No Origin? No Alienware? ... So many others missing...



Alienware is dell.


----------



## elevatorfan7072 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dell and HP both suck. I had 3 laptops, Dell broke on me twice and HP wont even boot in safe mode. My grandma uses Toshiba and it still runs very well.


----------

